# Malecones de Barranco



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Aprovechando uno de los pocos días soleados que tuvimos el mes pasado, decidí salir a tomar fotos de la zona que da hacia el mar en uno de los distritos más bellos de la ciudad. En este hay desde lujosos edifios de departamentos (en mi opinión, son más exclusivos que los de Miraflores) hasta tradicionales casas de las que incluso algunas tienen más de un siglo, vestigios del hermoso balneario que fue. Espero que les guste este recorrido!

Un mapa del recorrido de esta primera actualización:








Comienzo en el puente de la bajada Armendariz, que marca el inicio del malecón barranquino, y donde la Vía Expresa se une con el Circuito de Playas de la Costa Verde:




























Algunas vistas hacia Miraflores, haciéndose notar la sombra de la tarde...




























Los edificios en el lado de Barranco, iniciando el malecón Paul Harris, tienen menor altura pero se nota que la zona es más tranquila:

















Otra de la Bajada de Armendáriz:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Otro edificio...








Vistas del malecón en sí:

















Abajo, el restaurant Costa Verde:










Aún quedan casas...










Av. El Sol:










De nuevo mirando hacia Miraflores:










Más edificios...



















Otra vez Miraflores:










La costa...










Pronto más actualizaciones! :cheers:


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Bellas fotos!


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

bien bonito siempre me a gsutado esa zna


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Gracias por las fotos, muy bonita la zona.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Buen Trabajo Roberto, espectacular esas fotos, un deleite para mi vista.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Buenisimas fotos, esa zona de Lima es una de las mejores.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Chvrs las fotos, que pipiris el thread.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Muy bonito, cuanto está creciendo Barranco! la mayoria de los edificios son nuevos?, esto es digno de el hilo internacional


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

E
S
P
E
C
T
A
C
U
L
A
R


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

muy buenas la photos" esta muy buenas las vistas!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

En lo personal, me gustan bastante la primera y penultima foto de tu ùltimo post. Salu2 Roberto


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

excelentes vistas de la quebrada de armendariz..me gusta mas el lado de miraflores..
no se por q en lima ,nos encanta sembrar ese tipo de palmeras tan feas...

gracias por tus fotos roberto..


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

La penúltima foto esta bravaza.
Esa zona de Barranco tiene una buena panorámica de Miraflores, aunque también deberían tener mejor cuidado el acantilado q da para ese lado, le falta verdor. 
Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que paja todo.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Amazing!!!


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Mostro :applause:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Y bueno, que puedo decir luego de todos los posts de mas arriba...

Felicitaciones por tu thread, un aplauso!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Muy muy lindo te quedó el thread, Roberto...los malecones siempre son un placer a la vista con los edificios, los verdes barrancos, los parapentes y ese mar precioso que nos has mostrado. Qué hermoso de veras.

Me encantó ese edificio con los balcones ondulantes que aparece al principio del post #2...

Gracias por las fotos y felicidades... :cheers:


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Lindas fotos, me gustó mucho el edificio con la fachada curvilinear....


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Buenisimas tomas Roberto, definitivamente Lima se ve diferente con sol y bien por ti que lo aprovechaste. Barranco como siempre unico!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muchas gracias por sus comentarios!

Continúa este recorrido...








A partir de este parque la calle se convierte en el Malecón Souza:

















Una vista parecida a una que gustó mucho en la página anterior:










Más edificios...










Uno un poco más solitario:








Vista del parque Húsares de Junín, los caminos de tierra le dan un toque diferente aunque los parques del malecón miraflorino sí están mejor cuidados.










Mirando hacia Chorrillos:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Otra vista:










Hacia Miraflores:










Abajo, una cancha de fútbol:



















Edificios en el parque Diez Canseco:


























Vista hacia el parque Rospigliosi:



















Vista hacia las playas:










Saludos!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

U.U Están buenas estas últimas, no las había visto...!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Posteamos casi al mismo tiempo xD! Rob, le has hecho algo a tus últimas fotos?


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

^^ Casi nada, sólo tratar de hacer más nítidas algunas fotos que salían con cierta neblina a pesar del sol


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ aaah ok! Se nota un poquito jeje es que soy algo alérgico al photoshop también xD! Aunque creo que tu usaste otro soft.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

como siempre te han salido lindas tus vistas roberto, también que bonito clima hizo hasta julio.


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Buenas fotos Roberto, la zona de edificios de Barranco me parece más interesante que la de Miraflores, los siento algo más acogedores e interesantes arquitectónicamente hablando. Saludos y espero el resto de tu recorrido.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos ! Buen trabajo !


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

wowowwwwwwww buenasas las pics


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ Lo mismo digo, Barranco se ve más exclusivo y acogedor, menos masivo que Miraflores, pero en Miraflores el malecón está mejor cuidado ...


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Concuerdo en que se ve bastante exclusivo, los edificios no serán muy altos pero si que se ven bien elegantes, bravazas las fotos.


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

me encanto barranco, excelentes fotos


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Gracias por sus comentarios!

Algunas fotos más...


----------



## crlwaly1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Buenas fotos...se ve bien toda esta zona

Salu2
Crlwaly
AQP


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Bravotas tus fotos.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Lindas fotos Roberto!.. Barranco se ve tan lindo! tan soleado! jeje! tiene un encanto especial


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Siiii, es un sitio muy encantador!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Continúa este thread pero con un paréntesis en una calle que personalmente me gusta mucho, el Paseo Saenz Peña








Una casa:










Mirando hacia el mar:










Más casas...





































Una vista de la parte central del paseo:










Otras casas:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

En el cruce con la Av. San Martín, frente al monumento:



















Monumento a San Martín:


























El otro lado del paseo...










Teatro Mocha Graña:










Casas...




























Regresando hacia en malecón...


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Siempre me ha gustado ese monumento a San Martín!! 

Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

buena roberto!, espero q "la modernidad" no se apodere de ese hermozo paseo


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

De verdad gracias por sus comentarios Marcos y Papiriqui... ese monumento también me gusta mucho aunque en una de las fotos se ve que está un poco dañado hno: felizmente la mayoría de estas casas están protegidas y ojalá se puedan conservar bien y hallar una nueva vida.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bueno, sigo avanzando con este thread, esta vez por el Malecón Pazos y su continuación la calle Junín: 

















Edificios...




























Dos casas entrando a la calle Martínez...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Otra casa con ubicación privilegiada, lástima su estado...










Esta no sobrevivió:










Las entradas de los nuevo edificios enclavados en el acantilado...










Un parque recién remodelado:










Del otro lado de la calle, tradicionales casas barranquinas...





































Saludos a todos! :cheers:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que bonito es Barranco, me gustaron mucho las fotos.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Esa casa amarilla en toda la esquina siempre me ha gustado, y qué bueno que por fin hicieran algo con ese terreno que daba al mar, estaba hasta lleno de desmonte y en pésimo estado.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

^^ Ah sí, ah buento entonces sí está bien!

En fin, continúo...








Más contraste entre nuevos condominios y antiguas casonas:




























Pasajes cerrados hacia el mar:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Parque Parra cerca al Puente de los Suspiros:





































La Ermita:





































Abajo, el restaurante Chala:










Otro puente:


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

buena actualización  Barranco se ve tan bonito siempre! 
aish! tendré que esperar las vacaciones de verano para volver por ahi.. y de paso un nuevo acompañante


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Ohhh el mijo!! 

Gracias por las fotos Rob! Qué lástima que algunas calles y pasajes estén así bloqueados por las rejas.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

^^ A mi tambièn me fastidia, sobre todo porque no me permiten tomar fotos precisamente del tema de este thread. Las rejas abundan más que nada conforme te acercas a Chorrillos. he hecho el intento de sortear todas las rejas posibles para sacar fotos de esa parte de la costa barranquina.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

gracias por las fotos!!, estan bien cheveres!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> ^^ A mi tambièn me fastidia, sobre todo porque no me permiten tomar fotos precisamente del tema de este thread. Las rejas abundan más que nada conforme te acercas a Chorrillos. he hecho el intento de sortear todas las rejas posibles para sacar fotos de esa parte de la costa barranquina.


Pucha sí! En fin, es un tema de nunca acabar, o al menos hasta que el Estado garantice la seguridad que debe a todos.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

en las fotos de la dra. naths pude apreciar el estado calamitoso de la ermita (y otras casonas),, q pena q nadie pueda hacer algo por ella...........alo municipio, o la opulenta iglesia catolica??
como siempre digo, aveces dan prioridad a obras nuevas y no cuidan lo ya existente.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Muy linda esta parte de Barranco, deberían ser declaradas esas casas como zona intangible para preservarlas.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Que hermoso Barranco! Bonitas fotos Roberto!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Tus fotos están bravazas, Roberto! El Paseo Saenz Peña sin duda alguna es una de las zonas más bonitas de Barranco.


----------

